# lose weight??



## 16629 (Jun 7, 2005)

Does anyone know a good diet to lose weight? I already know how to keep my IBS in control (sorta) but now I want to lose maybe 20 - 30 pounds. I am a IBS-CC (constantly constipated) I already eat ALOT of fruit, veggies, & yogurt. But haven't lost any weight. I am going to start walking also. Maybe that will help.


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

Walking is a terrific exercise. In my opinion it is the best exercise one can do. It will definitely get you in shape. I am speaking from experience because I lost weight walking. I continue to walk because it makes me feel good.


----------

